# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  home và limit cho mach3

## aladin

mới sài nên chưa rành lắm mấy anh cho em hỏi là khai báo limit cho máy khi chạm hành trình máy dừng thì làm sao mình cho no chạy lại được a. hay phải vô khai báo tắt hành trình rồi mới cho chạy ngược lại được a. rôi làm sao mình cho máy về home tự động được a
thanks

----------


## solero

Dùng 2 cảm biến cho 1 trục thì khi bị chạm giới hạn hành trình sẽ chạy ngược lại được. Nếu dùng chung 1 cảm biến cho cả 2 chiều (++ và --) thì phải vào setting disable chức năng đó đi thì mới điều khiển tiếp được. Các cụ nhà ta hay tắt máy đi rồi vặn tay ka ka.

Home muốn ngon thì dùng cảm biến riêng không thì dùng luôn cảm biến hành trình của 2 trục X, Y cũng được.

----------


## Ga con

Chạm CTHT rồi còn chạy ngược ra thì nguy hiểm hơn là dừng ngay đó. Chạy ngược ra có ngày đi con dao.

Không cần tắt máy vặn tay mấy vị trí đâu ạ. Bác vào tab Setting, Override (Auto Limit Override) đi là di chuyển được các trục. Di chuyển xong ra khỏi CTHT thì bật trở lại là xong. 

Thanks.

----------


## biết tuốt

em hay làm trò cho nó chạm limmit thì tắt chế độ Enable trên driver  xoay tay thoải mái rất tiện
home của máy chả đem lại hiệu quả gì mấy (với trường hợp của em) vì khi mình gá phôi xong mình phải di chuyển dao ra x,yz =0 của phôi 
cắt xong dùng phím di chuyển ra khỏi vị trí khác , home máy nhiều khi toi dao  :Big Grin:   thà dùng tay cho lẹ

----------


## solero

Trong khuân khổ máy DIY thì các cụ mới làm máy hoặc mới sử dụng máy thì thường quan tâm đến limit, home. Em thời gian đầu cũng quan tâm, lắp thử, sau lười nên 2 máy của em chả máy nào lắp limit với home dùng suốt chả thấy bất tiện gì. Tất nhiên có lắp Limit cứng.  :Big Grin:

----------


## racing boy

> Trong khuân khổ máy DIY thì các cụ mới làm máy hoặc mới sử dụng máy thì thường quan tâm đến limit, home. Em thời gian đầu cũng quan tâm, lắp thử, sau lười nên 2 máy của em chả máy nào lắp limit với home dùng suốt chả thấy bất tiện gì. Tất nhiên có lắp Limit cứng.


thế sao còn mua hàng đống cảm biến về làm gì, có mà nó bụi bặm ngại luồn dây thì có, hehe

----------


## aladin

hihi tai em tâp tành làm còm con 4,5 trục không làm home sao được trục xoay. có bác nào biết cách sét trục xoay cho chuẩn chỉ em với

----------

